
Programming languages in coding interviews ranked - javinpaul
http://blog.hackerrank.com/emerging-languages-still-overshadowed-by-incumbents-java-python-in-coding-interviews/
======
geezerjay
Considering the flood of Rust-related discussions posted here, I was surprised
to learn that the language isn't present in the ranking.

